# Conversation = tips?



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm a M senior citizen driver. Most of my fellow M pax will converse with me, some go into quite detail about their lives. F pax, not so much. I'm ok if conversant or not. Haven't tried to do a correlation between if friendly banter during ride a tip will ensue. I can converse on almost any subject past or present and with anyone born in this century or the last.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

I have not noticed a correlation, I think there are pax that will always tip unless something really goes wrong and there a pax that no matter how good the service or conversation there is, they will not tip.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

DriverRI said:


> I have not noticed a correlation, I think there are pax that will always tip unless something really goes wrong and there a pax that no matter how good the service or conversation there is, they will not tip.


I tend to agree. I have had some great conversations with no tip, and completely silent rides with generous tips. I think most people are either tippers or they aren't.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I think conversations increase tips, but not significantly. I'd be willing to be that tips would increase 10% - 20% with friendly conversation. For some, that may be a lot. For me, part time, it would be a few bucks.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a young professional male in my cab two years ago on a quick ride.

He says he tiips cabbies but not Uber drivers.

He's likely very common.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

I let the pax decide if they want to talk. I give a standard "Good xxx" greeting, confirm the destination and start the trip keeping quiet. If they want to talk, I am always game. If its religion, politics or sex, I just reply I understand and no more. Doesn't seem to have any effect on whether or not the pax tips.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no correlation at all. Tips are a mystery for sure. Hit and miss and miss and miss. Now I treat them like rainbows....like how often it rains in Calif.....


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Yes; psychology says that if you build rapport a stranger will be more likely to have a positive interaction, this raises the tip rate.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I had a young professional male in my cab two years ago on a quick ride.
> 
> He says he tiips cabbies but not Uber drivers.
> 
> He's likely very common.


And that's the moment he would've been contemplating how stupid it was to say that while cuddling the curb where I dropped his entitled @$$. He can spend his savings from my tip on the pickup fee for the next driver that picks him up.

Even being bold enough to say that out loud to a Uber driver shows what a prick he is and that's motivation enough for me to end the ride because he made me feel unsafe...lol


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

disp350 said:


> I let the pax decide if they want to talk. I give a standard "Good xxx" greeting, confirm the destination and start the trip keeping quiet. If they want to talk, I am always game.


This 100%

I confirm address, then usally start with hows you day going. From the let the pax take the lead.

Pax will let you know if the want to talk, thats when you go for it. Otherwise silence. Remember sometimes passengers actually appreciate the driver not being nosey. Also, many of them rather be on their phone, which is fine

Yes, good conversations can, sometimes, bring in tips but it'll come naturally if you and the passenger have something deeply in common.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I do believe I get tips more frequently when I have had a conversation with the rider.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

No correlation. Lately, I've been dragged into long conversations and still no tip. I've gotten tips from people despite barely saying 2 words the entire trip. I don't mind talking, but sometimes, I rather drive in silence rather than having to respond to the same personal questions.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Dekero said:


> And that's the moment he would've been contemplating how stupid it was to say that while cuddling the curb where I dropped his entitled @$$. He can spend his savings from my tip on the pickup fee for the next driver that picks him up.
> 
> Even being bold enough to say that out loud to a Uber driver shows what a prick he is and that's motivation enough for me to end the ride because he made me feel unsafe...lol


He said it to me in my cab, not in my Uber.

He takes both Uber and Cabs, I guess, depending how convenient it is. For some in a busy city area, it's much easier to go up to a convenient cab stand than wait and try to find one's Uber in a busy entrance full of double parked Ubers, as long as they're not going more than a mile or two.

(In Boston, and likely most or all cities, cabs are always cheaper if only going a mile or less. Much, much cheaper if not going far and Uber is surging high.)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I Longhaul whenever possible and I try engaging in conversation with them. 

I notice that if I have good conversations I get tipped.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> I'm a M senior citizen driver. Most of my fellow M pax will converse with me, some go into quite detail about their lives. F pax, not so much. I'm ok if conversant or not. Haven't tried to do a correlation between if friendly banter during ride a tip will ensue. I can converse on almost any subject past or present and with anyone born in this century or the last.


Pretty obviously, if pax like you they will tip more. This is Duh 101.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax prefer silence.

I never engage them first. Doesn't seem to matter if I did. Tips suck.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

if were talking the entire trip, tips pretty much guaraunteed, if its silent its a toss up

all i know xl tips 40+% of the time & x tips less than 10% of the time its might if changed as ive done maybe 10 x rides since 2016, not stupid or desperate enough to drive for less than $1 a mile

opted out of pool 1st day, again not stupid or desperate & know my rights so dont know if they tip or not i suspect they dont


----------

